# Limited time to watch 'Iranium' movie online free



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

this is truly an eye opening movie. Free to watch online for a limited time and they ask you share it with as many as possible.

Iranium | Iranium the Movie


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

...such a peaceful religion....such peaceful people...NOT.

Brilliant movie. Had tons of information. Obviously it's one sided but there is no GOOD in the Iranian government that has brainwashed their people to be more than just one side.

I like how the documentary takes pieces from their constitution and translates it. Such filth...

The video has been shared.

_".....It would disable 99% of electricity in America, no gas pumps, no phones or cellular usage....9 out of 10 Americans will be dead within two months after an electromagnetic high altitude nuclear attack in the center of the U.S. because of the lack of food, water, and protection"_

SCARY! Something to think about.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Personally I believe the dirty heathen barstages vastly underestimate us. Sure, many of us would die......
The rest would turn Iran into Nuclear Hell.......
And the backlash against muslims here would be a terrible thing to behold.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

I was just sent this youtube vid on muslim demographics.
holy cow....


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

1halfcent - that video has been shared here a few times ...


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> 1halfcent - that video has been shared here a few times ...


my bad. i shouldve searched that before i posted. :surrender:


----------



## Sonnyjim (Sep 17, 2009)

If they are so peaceful they should show some footage from the inside of Evin Prison. Then we'd see just how peaceful they are.


----------



## Necred (Sep 26, 2010)

i dont see how we can stop them, lawfully, it maybe the muslims that take away our gun rights.


----------

